# 2010 - My Party - Evil Doll Party



## imaginedesign (Aug 26, 2008)

This year I get to have a party, and sadly skipped last year due to a having a new baby. That being said this year's theme is going to be "evil dolls, and undead dolls" - Love to get some ideas from the group as I am now in the planning phases.


Planning invitations:
Some Games:
Costume Contest:
Decor:


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I'd say hit some garage sales and see if you can find some really ratty old dolls. Then you can do what you want to them and get as many as you need without a huge expense.

What about turning your house into an evil doll house? it would take a lot of paper or large-format printing but you could put a doll house room scene on the walls of your house so everyone feels they are walking into a doll house... thinks like this but with horror scenes:

http://daddytypes.com/archive/cardboard_dollhouse_tmag-thumb.jpg


----------



## blueblurred (Aug 24, 2010)

You could pick up some doll parts at Michael's or another craft store and create something like a doll murder scene... Have one particularly sinister looking doll standing by a pile of doll carnage.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Someone came as the octomom last year at my party. She got them at the dollar store. So you could get a bunch at a low price. Congrats on the baby.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

Great idea! I'd definitely check garage sales for cheap/old/damaged dolls you can alter.
I collect Living Dead Dolls so I think it's a great theme.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the new baby!
Invites: you could make paper dolls, sweet looking on the outside and when you open the invite the inside is an evil looking doll.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't forget to check out thrift stores as well as dollar stores for dolls.
Dollar Tree has the small baby dolls in stock, in the toy section.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Invites:Like the paper doll invites mentioned above. or could use small voodoo dolls
Decor: Island of the Dolls comes to mind. Severed dolls heads as centerpieces, or headless bodies.
Game: contest to see which person or team can make the creepiest looking doll? Providing them with cheap dolls, and/or doll parts, and supplies to "creep" them up.

Maybe some creepy doll movies playing in the background, or creepy little kid voices singing nursery rhymes or lullabies.

an idea for food, using gingerbread people cookie cutters and decorating them to look like dead dolls. A dolls head floating in the punch bowl or maybe on a small pedistal in the center of the punch bowl so as to keep the drink safe and sanitary, or in the middle of the candy bowl.

Creepy dolls fountain

Barbie version of the St. Valentine's Day massacre (or any dolls for that matter)

Hanged dolls, impaled dolls, spewing dolls, possessed dolls.

Gee, think any of this will seriously disturb the young'uns? lol


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Yay there's nothing more satisfying than taking something pink and girly and making it creepy. My Mums coveting my dolls that I have in the garage..Sorry Mum I've pulled all their hair off and started painting them


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on baby.
Some hanging dolls outside from trees or in a room would be spooky.

SYFY has a show called Destination Truth, one episode they investigated a whole small island strewn with 1000s of dolls. They were on the ground and hanging from trees. At night it got REALLY CREEPY. Especially when some of the dolls eyes opened. Spooked they show's crew right out.

That would be a creepy effect to try and pull off.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

grimghost said:


> SYFY has a show called Destination Truth, one episode they investigated a whole small island strewn with 1000s of dolls. They were on the ground and hanging from trees. At night it got REALLY CREEPY. Especially when some of the dolls eyes opened. Spooked they show's crew right out.
> 
> That would be a creepy effect to try and pull off.


That would be the Island of the Dolls that I mentioned


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Si-cotik said:


> That would be the Island of the Dolls that I mentioned


I'd never heard of this place, damn creepy. I love it


----------



## grimghost (May 8, 2010)

cool you seen it then. Here is a clip from that episode. about 1:47 in Josh sees one of the dolls open a eye.






Do not know how you could rig the eyes to open by remote. It would be creepy if you could for your haunt.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I am thinking of having this be a sort of theme for my party too! It won't be all/only dolls but I have a bunch of Living Dead Dolls so it would be nice to be able to display more of them (usually I just have a few out for Halloween.)
Some of my dolls:


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Tip, they sell out of them really really quick but these dolls are awesome as well, if you can find any on the site..lol

www.begoths.com


----------



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

Personally, I'm creeped out by polcelin dolls so for me theyre creepy enough lol.


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

for invitations could you do something like, the paper doll clothes, or the actual paper doll, maybe they have to dress the doll to be able to read their invitation?? just a random idea


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

"Haunt Your House", Hack Lab has a tutorial on making creepy dolls....if you are looking to make your own.

http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=61&Itemid=70


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

HauntedHorror said:


> I am thinking of having this be a sort of theme for my party too! It won't be all/only dolls but I have a bunch of Living Dead Dolls so it would be nice to be able to display more of them (usually I just have a few out for Halloween.)
> Some of my dolls:


Those dolls are awesome, I love the one with the red wings. I've seen some on Ebay, the early series fetch a good price.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Living Dead Dolls also has Beetlejuice, Freddy, Jason, Michael....I was so upset when I missed out on Beetlejuice at the local Spencers


----------



## imaginedesign (Aug 26, 2008)

Love all the ideas, - i picked up a TON of dolls at goodwill 2 bucks a piece, porcelean dolls and several other types. 

I have a good start. Trying to think of the best way to decorate the living room... still reading through allt he responses.

keep em coming!


----------



## imaginedesign (Aug 26, 2008)

I love the paper doll idea for invites - awesome idea.




Si-cotik said:


> Invites:Like the paper doll invites mentioned above. or could use small voodoo dolls
> Decor: Island of the Dolls comes to mind. Severed dolls heads as centerpieces, or headless bodies.
> Game: contest to see which person or team can make the creepiest looking doll? Providing them with cheap dolls, and/or doll parts, and supplies to "creep" them up.
> 
> ...


----------



## imaginedesign (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the videos watching


----------

